# My new favorite joke



## ShortBridge (Mar 20, 2017)

...and the bartender says "we don't serve time travelers in here!"


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 21, 2017)

C...can you explain the joke?


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 21, 2017)

A time traveller walks into a bar...


----------

